# Reload S Owners Pull In!



## ace_d_house_cat (19/5/21)

Hey guys, 

Just a thread for the new Reload S - tips tricks, coil and wicking discussions!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/5/21)

I am running a 3mm ID Kustohm Alien in it a 0.23ohms. 

I am unsure about coil placement for the best flavour - high up/low/down/in-line with the airflow. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## LeislB (8/6/21)

There was a vendor selling the new Afc rings, I can't find the post. Can you guys help?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/6/21)

LeislB said:


> There was a vendor selling the new Afc rings, I can't find the post. Can you guys help?


The Ecig Store. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (8/6/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> The Ecig Store.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you, I placed an order, jeez, expensive with shipping to fix an issue. Oh well.


----------



## M.Adhir (8/6/21)

LeislB said:


> Thank you, I placed an order, jeez, expensive with shipping to fix an issue. Oh well.



That's the worst. Practically a design flaw and you gotta pay for the fix yourself. For the price of the atty one would expect them to provide the add ons for free at least.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hakhan (10/6/21)

LeislB said:


> Thank you, I placed an order, jeez, expensive with shipping to fix an issue. Oh well.


Plz let us know how the rings work out. also keen on getting them.


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/21)

What is the issue with the original AFC?


----------



## Munro31 (10/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> What is the issue with the original AFC?


When you vape it, you sound like a howling dog!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LeislB (11/6/21)

@CJB85, it's just way too much air and if you close it down the tank whistles. I'm hoping the new Afc rings will make it a more restricted vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zer0_C00L (21/6/21)

Hakhan said:


> Plz let us know how the rings work out. also keen on getting them.



Verdict on these AFC rings?


----------



## LeislB (21/6/21)

The AFC rings make a huge difference. I wasn't very impressed with the tank as it was but with more restricted airflow the flavour is dramatically improved. Definitely worth getting them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (21/6/21)

LeislB said:


> The AFC rings make a huge difference. I wasn't very impressed with the tank as it was but with more restricted airflow the flavour is dramatically improved. Definitely worth getting them.


Do you know if they will be added to future tanks? Adding up the costs of a tank and buying the rings makes it very expensive to buy


----------



## LeislB (21/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Do you know if they will be added to future tanks? Adding up the costs of a tank and buying the rings makes it very expensive to buy


I have no idea, sorry. Yes, it's expensive, that's what made me the hell in about it being an added after sales purchase.


----------



## Munro31 (21/6/21)

LeislB said:


> I have no idea, sorry. Yes, it's expensive, that's what made me the hell in about it being an added after sales purchase.


Definitely!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/7/21)

I still haven't found the right coil and/or placement to get some flavour out of my Reload S . I am using a 3.0mm Alien @ 0.18 ohms







I've heard so many people give it 8 and 9s out of 10 but I don't seem to have the same experience. 

Can someone weigh in here perhaps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I still haven't found the right coil and/or placement to get some flavour out of my Reload S . I am using a 3.0mm Alien @ 0.18 ohms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t have this attie, but just looking at the picture I would suggest adding a wrap or two? Looks like half the AF is missing past the sides of the coil and hitting the cotton?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I don’t have this attie, but just looking at the picture I would suggest adding a wrap or two? Looks like half the AF is missing past the sides of the coil and hitting the cotton?



The airflow is pretty small (who knows how it's so airy) and the coil covers it but I'll give it a try!


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The airflow is pretty small (who knows how it's so airy) and the coil covers it but I'll give it a try!


If it turns out terrible, blame me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akil (16/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I still haven't found the right coil and/or placement to get some flavour out of my Reload S . I am using a 3.0mm Alien @ 0.18 ohms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't come right, I'm always open to a PIF

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/7/21)

Akil said:


> If you don't come right, I'm always open to a PIF



I think I'd swap it for a Reload 26!


----------



## Akil (16/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I think I'd swap it for a Reload 26!


At some point I had them in all three colours


----------



## LeislB (18/7/21)

I think maybe a coil with a higher resistance would be better. You'd have to run it at quite a high wattage at 0.18 ohms.


----------



## Munro31 (18/7/21)

LeislB said:


> I think maybe a coil with a higher resistance would be better. You'd have to run it at quite a high wattage at 0.18 ohms.


Agreed, all my single coil tanks are between .30 to .65 , great flavour and clouds

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (20/7/21)

Agreed that higher resistance coils work better on this tank. I use the White Collar Aliens (blue) and flavour is nothing short of amazing. Like the OG Reload, this one also shines with fruity profile juices. The AFC upgrade rings makes a world of difference too.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

